# So, what's Sheffield like then?



## crustychick (Dec 2, 2013)

Following on from my "Cambridge" thread, I was wondering if anyone had any nuggets of wisdom on Sheffield. 

We're off to visit for the weekend on Friday with a view to maybe moving there in the New Year. 

So, tips on where to live, what's hot and what's not. What's good and what's bad and that kinda thing much appreciated


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2013)

i think this thread's been done twice or thrice before. e2a: a search reveals at least 15 threads which answer parts of your post.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 2, 2013)

It's reet hilly, so if you cycle, expect big legs.


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2013)

it's lovely.  The beers nice. The MPs less so


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 2, 2013)

Seconded - let us know what particularly you're interested and I'm sure me and the other Sheffield Urbs can help. Where are you staying for the weekend? What kind of things do you like to be near where you live? Do you prefer Pale Rider or Moonshine? All important questions to consider.


----------



## crustychick (Dec 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i think this thread's been done twice or thrice before. e2a: a search reveals at least 15 threads which answer parts of your post.


I did search, POGO


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2013)

crustychick said:


> I did search, POGO


next time search with "sheffield" in the title.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 2, 2013)

It seemed nice enough when I went there but I understand that since then Cid  has moved there which would put me off.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 2, 2013)

I loved living in Sheffield as a student in the early 90s. Everywhere changes but it's still good.


----------



## crustychick (Dec 2, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Seconded - let us know what particularly you're interested and I'm sure me and the other Sheffield Urbs can help. Where are you staying for the weekend? What kind of things do you like to be near where you live? Do you prefer Pale Rider or Moonshine? All important questions to consider.


we're staying in some hotel as the fella is being flown over for the job interview 

currently I've been advised that the west side of Sheffield is where it's at... so looking around there. I'd love to buy a house but not sure how feasible that is. I don't need to be in the thick of things any more and we might have kids in the next few years, but good access to both the city and the countryside is desirable plus some nice parks nearby for walking the dog. 

I have not sampled either of those ales but I am looking forward to drinking some ales upon our return to the homeland


----------



## crustychick (Dec 2, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It's reet hilly, so if you cycle, expect big legs.


eeek! I have been spoiled by Berlin being mostly flat. I expect I will struggle at first


----------



## crustychick (Dec 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> next time search with "sheffield" in the title.


the first 500 results were a thread entitled Mundane pictures of the North, then a few threads about Manchester


----------



## Cid (Dec 2, 2013)

It's refreshingly quimcunx free...


----------



## Cid (Dec 2, 2013)

crustychick said:


> the first 500 results were a thread entitled Mundane pictures of the North, then a few threads about Manchester



Click the 'display as threads' option.

They mostly seem to be quite old and not enormously relevant though. 

e2a: I should have used that as a veiled insult to quimmy.


----------



## crustychick (Dec 2, 2013)

Cid said:


> Click the 'display as threads' option.
> 
> They mostly seem to be quite old and not enormously relevant though.


Yeah, I did do that. Just being obstinate... 

How are you finding Sheffield since moving there almost a year ago? Yours was the most recent thread!


----------



## Cid (Dec 2, 2013)

It's a really good place to live actually. I do pine for London sometimes, but that's partly because my best mates live there. There are a vast number of pubs, I think about 6 within 10 minutes walk of my house. Public transport is ok, trams and buses, but tbh I live 10 minutes walk from where I work so don't really use them.

It is hilly, but cycling is pretty popular and most of it is manageable... You'd probably want to avoid Crookes and Walkley though. Crookes is student-land anyway.

Nether edge is really nice, it's about 4 miles out from the centre and is sort of leafy suburb, stone house type stuff. It is also on a hill, but not as bad as some others. Prices for property there were quite high last time I checked though. The borders between Nether Edge and Highfield are nice enough, close to Abbeydale road (main road into town), lots of shops and stuff. Elements of grimness, but nothing exceptional. 

I live in the Sharrowvale bit of Neepsend now, new flats and student halls. It's actually pretty nice round here, mostly it's also very convenient for my workshop. There's a lot to be said for the older 'character' properties in Sheffield, but there's also a lot to be said for flats with insulation and double glazing... They're quite reasonably priced... iirc £90-120k. 

There's plenty of interesting crustiness around, lots of people with workshops, lock-ups etc. Industry might have been damaged, but there are still loads of people with smaller businesses left - joiners, saw-makers, steel fab etc.


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2013)

Cid said:


> I live in the Sharrowvale bit of Neepsend now,


eh? Sharrowvale and Neepsend are miles apart!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 2, 2013)

Haven't you found the secret passage round the back of the Snuff Mill yet? Brings you right out at the Gardeners Rest (I wish).


----------



## Cid (Dec 2, 2013)

belboid said:


> eh? Sharrowvale and Neepsend are miles apart!



Shalesmoor, I meant Shalesmoor.


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2013)

you're just dreaming of Sharrow then


----------



## Idaho (Dec 2, 2013)

Is Sheffield still nice in the West and crappy in the East?


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2013)

No, the east is lovely!

The west is definitely rather wealthier tho


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2013)

crustychick said:


> the first 500 results were a thread entitled Mundane pictures of the North, then a few threads about Manchester


that's because you didn't do as i suggested - i said you should search titles only. not posts, thread titles. 

moving to sheffield: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/moving-to-sheffield.303345/
best pub for a sunday roast in sheffield: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/best-pub-for-sunday-roast-in-sheffield.299346/
best parts of sheffield to live: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/best-parts-of-sheffield-to-live.291178/
things to do for free in sheffield: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/things-to-do-for-free-in-sheffield.237904/
late bars / clubs in sheffield: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/late-bars-clubs-in-sheffield.203615/

etc etc ad nauseam


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 2, 2013)

My brother lives in Sheff. Woodseats to be precise. Seems to me the place just isn't rough at all, you can walk about with impunity - I like it.


----------



## craigxcraig (Dec 2, 2013)

I would love to live in Sheffield (and hope to in the next few years.)

The love of my life recently moved there (we fell through) and I would do anything to rekindle our relationship - If I did, I'd be there in a shot!

e2a: she lives in Hillsborough, I really like it around there and as others have said, Nether Edge is nice though quite pricey.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 2, 2013)

A friend of mine who is an inveterate Southerner - whole life in London and Sussex and a right picky bugger  moved to Sheffield a year or two ago for a PhD and now talks about never leaving. Having visited I can see the attraction. Lovely city, great pubs!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 2, 2013)

I live by Hunter's Bar, which is pricer than some areas but still full of nice terraces before you get further out of town and head towards semi-detatched land. I  think I've enthused about Sheffield plenty on those other threads, but it would take a lot to leave here now. Despite growing up in Devon, and then living in South Wales for years, I've never had so much accessible countryside so close.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 2, 2013)

Lovely term for Sheffield  - "a dirty picture in a golden frame" (or similar).......


----------



## hattie (Dec 2, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I live by Hunter's Bar, which is pricer than some areas but still full of nice terraces before you get further out of town and head towards semi-detatched land. I  think I've enthused about Sheffield plenty on those other threads, but it would take a lot to leave here now. Despite growing up in Devon, and then living in South Wales for years, I've never had so much accessible countryside so close.


is that your little record shop at the bottom of Sheldon Rd? if not have you seen it?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 2, 2013)

SpineyNorman  He's the man to ask though.


----------



## Corax (Dec 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i think this thread's been done twice or thrice before. e2a: a search reveals at least 15 threads which answer parts of your post.


Is pogofish on annual leave?


----------



## pogofish (Dec 3, 2013)

I have limited experience of Sheffield!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 3, 2013)

hattie said:


> is that your little record shop at the bottom of Sheldon Rd? if not have you seen it?



I wish - My name on here predates that shop by about ten years!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 3, 2013)

Agree with Belboid - It's fucking brilliant. I've loved the place since I used to visit as a kid to go to the football and about 3 years ago I finally got the chance to live here full time. It's a big city and you get all the facilities that go with that but it really doesn't feel like one - there's none of the anonymity you get with other big cities, strangers are willing to talk to you in the street - whether you want them to or not 

You'll have no trouble with parks to walk the dog either - Sheffield has a belt of really nice, old, well established parks running right across the city - you'd have to be really unlucky not to have one nearby no matter where you live.

I'm no expert but I think I'd be right in saying that property is more expensive in Sheffield than the surrounding towns - if you don't mind a 10 minute commute to work on the train Chesterfield's quite nice and house prices are much cheaper, maybe worth considering.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 3, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I wish - My name on here predates that shop by about ten years!



Me and treelover were wondering if that was you too!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 3, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> Me and treelover were wondering if that was you too!



It's an odd little place, that. Started as a junk (ahem) vintage shop and now seems to be a cafe with record shop and 'Coming soon, craft beer off licence'. I wonder if it's all the same person?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 6, 2013)

You coming up then? Have you got a plan?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2013)

Probably a bit late now but I was in the Rutland Arms last night, seems a decent pub that's worth a visit if you're in the area.  I didn't try the food, but that looked good too.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 8, 2013)

The Rutland fellah also runs The Closed Shop in Commonside and now the Three Tuns in the City Centre by the HSBC building nr Broad Lane. All good pubs imho.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 10, 2013)

Although i have never visited Sheffield is in my top 5 UK cities to live in as it just sounds lovely with the pubs & hill & music. My other cities are Bristol, Glasgow, Edinburgh and York.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 10, 2013)

One of my best mates used to share a house with saaam up there so used to spend a few lost weekends listening to gabba and enjoying the hills in Sheffield . Met the lovely blairsh as well. Another good mate of mine is a Sheffield lad. 

Top city. Although tinged with a bit of obvious sadness.


----------



## crustychick (Dec 10, 2013)

well we visited and the fella got offered the job  so we have until Friday to decide... it's really up to him so we'll know soon. 

I quite liked the city. we had a good look around the Eccleshall Road and Abbeydale Road areas as well as driving around most of West Sheffield to check it out. Also drove out to the peak district and I LOVE how close the countryside is! A lot of hills though so cycling around will be fun 

we found a few nice pubs but I imagine/hope that there are more to be found!


----------



## fogbat (Dec 10, 2013)

Appalling place that should be put to the flame.

This has nothing to do with one of my best friends having moved there a few months ago, meaning I don't get to see her any more, obviously


----------



## crustychick (Feb 25, 2014)

well, the move to Sheffield is ON! I'm here at the moment househunting which makes me want to simultaneously rip my hair out and sob inconsolably. fucking letting agent bastards!


----------



## Manter (Feb 25, 2014)

I love Sheffield. One of the few places outside London I'd happily live (in the UK)

My brother lives in Heeley- went up to do an MA, never left, now married to a Sheffielder and never will.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 25, 2014)

crustychick said:


> well, the move to Sheffield is ON! I'm here at the moment househunting which makes me want to simultaneously rip my hair out and sob inconsolably. fucking letting agent bastards!



If you're planning on living near Endcliffe Park, and you're in the area then it might be worth having a look in the window of the newsagents at the bottom of Junction Rd (by Cafe Ceres, right on Hunter's Bar) and also the Post Office on Sharrow Vale Rd. Bit of a longshot but there are often houses/flats advertised that don't involve letting agents. Worth a look if you're near.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 25, 2014)

What's Sheffield like? Horrible. I don't like it, and I avoid going there whenever I can. I can think of nothing positive to say about the place other than it has trams.


----------



## crustychick (Feb 25, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> If you're planning on living near Endcliffe Park, and you're in the area then it might be worth having a look in the window of the newsagents at the bottom of Junction Rd (by Cafe Ceres, right on Hunter's Bar) and also the Post Office on Sharrow Vale Rd. Bit of a longshot but there are often houses/flats advertised that don't involve letting agents. Worth a look if you're near.


thanks! I'm nowhere near there but I can make a trip there. I could do with a walk...


----------



## belboid (Feb 25, 2014)

whereabouts in town are you looking?


----------



## crustychick (Feb 25, 2014)

belboid said:


> whereabouts in town are you looking?


anywhere in the west really... our main issues are we want a nice garden and we have a dog


----------



## Maggot (Feb 25, 2014)

My mate's sisters run a cafe called Homemade by Thelma's. It's in Netheredge Road. I haven't been but have heard good things - lots of veggie choices. 

http://homemade-sheffield.co.uk/


----------



## crustychick (Feb 25, 2014)

ooh, thanks Maggot


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 25, 2014)

crustychick said:


> thanks! I'm nowhere near there but I can make a trip there. I could do with a walk...



Well don't make a special trip because it might be slim pickings! - I thought you said at some point you were going to live nr Endcliffe Pk. Good Luck!


----------



## crustychick (Feb 25, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Well don't make a special trip because it might be slim pickings! - I thought you said at some point you were going to live nr Endcliffe Pk. Good Luck!


Yes, I'd like to ideally. but househunting is HARD and I'm only here until Friday! I'll take any leads I can get right now 

and, thanks


----------



## Cid (Mar 12, 2014)

Maggot said:


> My mate's sisters run a cafe called Homemade by Thelma's. It's in Netheredge Road. I haven't been but have heard good things - lots of veggie choices.
> 
> http://homemade-sheffield.co.uk/



My god, really? Bunch of splittists! Cafe no. 9 is the only place to get coffee in Nether Edge.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2016)

I was up in Sheffield on the weekend. We played the Greystones which was a lovely venue with a grand crowd. 


















In photos: a look around Sheffield in late autumn


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 7, 2016)

Let me know next time you are in the area, I will try to get through!


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2016)

editor said:


> In photos: a look around Sheffield in late autumn


The Big Gun is an awful pub   You should have gone to the Shakespeare, closer to you and open till one

Sorry to have missed you, sadly Mr Scruff on the friday night pretty much ensure I was doing nothing all saturday


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm there in March for he first time for www.outlinesfestival.com and need to book a central hotel so any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> I'm there in March for he first time for www.outlinesfestival.com and need to book a central hotel so any suggestions appreciated.


There aren't any particularly nice ones. Novotel is supposedly the 'best' but with the cost to go with it. Premier Inns are fine, and handily located either sid of the city centre, depending on where you are hanging out that night. 

Owt in particular you're seeing at Outlines?


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> I'm there in March for he first time for www.outlinesfestival.com and need to book a central hotel so any suggestions appreciated.


The Metropolitan was pretty rough around the edges but OK.


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2016)

editor said:


> The Metropolitan was pretty rough around the edges but OK.


That's the essence of Sheffield


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 9, 2016)

Just along The Wicker going from the Big Gun toward the arches is/was? a pub called the Station and we had all our Christmas dos there in the 70s.
I can remember one of the many, only one though.
The Norfolk in your blog is a proper boozer, full of proper boozers! Good atmosphere, used to always pop in when we were going to see bands at the Boardwalk/Black Swan.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 9, 2016)

pogofish said:


> I have limited experience of Sheffield!



so do I...

Though I like the train station...and the Trams


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 9, 2016)

belboid said:


> There aren't any particularly nice ones. Novotel is supposedly the 'best' but with the cost to go with it. Premier Inns are fine, and handily located either sid of the city centre, depending on where you are hanging out that night.
> 
> Owt in particular you're seeing at Outlines?




I don't really know yet, I have only heard a few of the bands playing so will need to spend time having a listen. I have wanted to visit for a while & then heard about this. Tickets were £16.50 for the weekend though super early birds were just £11.50!! Leopolds keeps coming up on my search which I think is one of the more pricier hotels?


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2016)

I definitely don't think I saw the best of Sheffield - the hotel I was at was in a pretty rubbish part of town as far as pubs/going out is concerned (as are a lot of the hotels - Holiday Inn Exp, Ibis, Hilton, Travelodge). I've always had a bit of a soft spot for Sheffield so I hope to get back for a longer stay sometime.


----------



## Mattym (Nov 10, 2016)

When we went to Tramlines, we stayed in the Premier Inn- think it was on St. Mary's Gate, which is at the bottom of the Moor. Nothing special but time it right on the Friday night & the happy hour (which I think may have been for residents only???) works out as a very cheap start to the evening. A pint of Blue Moon for 3 quid!!!


----------



## crustychick (Nov 10, 2016)

the Premier Inn on St Mary's gate isn't in a particularly nice part of town but it's close to both the city centre, and also on the west side so near enough to Ecclesall Road, and London Road/Abbeydale Road which are all worth checking out for good food and bars and indie shops.


----------



## Mattym (Nov 10, 2016)

crustychick said:


> the Premier Inn on St Mary's gate isn't in a particularly nice part of town but it's close to both the city centre, and also on the west side so near enough to Ecclesall Road, and London Road/Abbeydale Road which are all worth checking out for good food and bars and indie shops.



Yep, we chose purely on location & it was perfect for a lot of the Tramlines venues.


----------



## belboid (Nov 10, 2016)

It'd be about ten minutes from all of them for Outlines, all the best stuff is usually at the Harley or the Queen's, and the PI is pretty much bang in the middle of them


----------



## Cid (Nov 11, 2016)

editor said:


> I definitely don't think I saw the best of Sheffield - the hotel I was at was in a pretty rubbish part of town as far as pubs/going out is concerned (as are a lot of the hotels - Holiday Inn Exp, Ibis, Hilton, Travelodge). I've always had a bit of a soft spot for Sheffield so I hope to get back for a longer stay sometime.



You were within 15 minutes walk of:

The Fat Cat; 4.5* trip advisor, often loved by CAMRA, known for providing food to veggies, next to the Kelham Island brewery, probably the origin of the real ale resurgence in Sheffield (mid 80s).
The Kelham Island tavern; 4.5* TA/google, one of top four CAMRA pubs 2015.
The Shakespeare (actually called Shakespeares, but we all call it 'the Shakey'); less award spattered, but my favourite of the Kelham Island pubs. Great beers, great staff, great whiskey. Regular folk sessions, regular bands.
The Harlequin; somewhat avoided as it's the haunt of government officials, but very good for cider and/or gin.
The Riverside; sadly changed ownership recently, so no gigs now, but overlooks the Don and has decent beer.
The Gardner's rest; don't go there that often, but would be exceptional anywhere else. Another place where folkies turn up.

Basically you were within striding distance of one of the best pub districts in the country.

You also missed:

Kelham Island museum and the most powerful steam engine in Europe.
A fantastic gig at Club 60 (basement arches semi-legal venue).
Yellow Arch studios; music venue/studios - no idea what was on though.

Get in touch with one of us Sheffield dwellers next time ffs... 

e2a: those other hotels are nearby too.


----------



## crustychick (Nov 12, 2016)

Cid said:


> You were within 15 minutes walk of:
> 
> The Fat Cat; 4.5* trip advisor, often loved by CAMRA, known for providing food to veggies, next to the Kelham Island brewery, probably the origin of the real ale resurgence in Sheffield (mid 80s).
> The Kelham Island tavern; 4.5* TA/google, one of top four CAMRA pubs 2015.
> ...


We should definitely have a Kelham island based urban meet! I'm currently up the duff or would organise myself. Maybe next year?!


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2016)

Cid said:


> You were within 15 minutes walk of:
> 
> The Fat Cat; 4.5* trip advisor, often loved by CAMRA, known for providing food to veggies, next to the Kelham Island brewery, probably the origin of the real ale resurgence in Sheffield (mid 80s).
> The Kelham Island tavern; 4.5* TA/google, one of top four CAMRA pubs 2015.
> ...


A lot of places seemed to close early (well around midnight, so when I went for a stroll in my area I couldn't find anywhere open). I had to get an early train so there wasn't much time for clubbing. Hopefully I'll be back soon!


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2016)

Cid said:


> The Gardner's rest; don't go there that often, but would be exceptional anywhere else. Another place where folkies turn up


I'm just about to but the Gardeners (along with somewhere between 100 and 1000 other people)


----------



## Cid (Nov 12, 2016)

belboid said:


> I'm just about to but the Gardeners (along with somewhere between 100 and 1000 other people)



'But'...?


----------



## belboid (Nov 12, 2016)

Doh!  

Buy


----------



## Cid (Dec 9, 2016)

belboid said:


> Doh!
> 
> Buy



I see it was very successful... Hope it goes ahead now. Wish they'd put the Riverside up in a similar way, instead of letting the Forum bloke ruin it.


----------



## General Veers (Dec 15, 2016)

Sheffield's nowt special but it does have one thing going for it:  It's not Leeds which is the only place in Yorkshire and the UK according to the locals.  Don't listen to them, Sheffield actually exists.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2016)

belboid said:


> I'm just about to but the Gardeners (along with somewhere between 100 and 1000 other people)


That's brilliant.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 2, 2017)

If you are in Sheffield in the daytime I recommend you track down one of these beauties.



Contact Us - Beres Pork Shop




ETA: Locations!!


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2019)

I've been to Sheffield twice recently and failed miserably to do the city justice. Hopefully it'll be sunny one day when I get there!



























Flasher!

In photos: a look around Sheffield in late autumn
A damp and grey day in Sheffield – with high-level flasher, main roads and The Monochrome Set, Feb 2019


----------



## belboid (Feb 15, 2019)

editor said:


> I've been to Sheffield twice recently and failed miserably to do the city justice. Hopefully it'll be sunny one day when I get there!


There are two sunny days a year, one actually is in February and one's in late August.   Bad luck, you came close.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 15, 2019)

Edit. And deleted!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheffield types, I am coming up at the beginning of March. I'll be with my dad - who isn't great on his pins these days and is also a bit mutton - so can someone recommend an ale house near to the station/centre that does real ale and isn't too loud for a few pints before getting the train back. 

I note the list from Cid is a few years old but The Fat Cat looks sound?


----------



## belboid (Feb 15, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Sheffield types, I am coming up at the beginning of March. I'll be with my dad - who isn't great on his pins these days and is also a bit mutton - so can someone recommend an ale house near to the station/centre that does real ale and isn't too loud for a few pints before getting the train back.
> 
> I note the list from Cid is a few years old but The Fat Cat looks sound?


Sheffield Tap is lovely, right by the station. The bar room can get v noisy, but it is nearly always quiet in the back room.   Fat Cat is still sound, tho the Shakepseare (Gibraltar St, not the other one) is probably even better.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 16, 2019)

belboid said:


> Sheffield Tap is lovely, right by the station. The bar room can get v noisy, but it is nearly always quiet in the back room.   Fat Cat is still sound, tho the Shakepseare (Gibraltar St, not the other one) is probably even better.



Ta Belboid. Sheffield Tap sounds ideal.


----------



## Mattym (Feb 16, 2019)

belboid said:


> Sheffield Tap is lovely, right by the station. The bar room can get v noisy, but it is nearly always quiet in the back room.   Fat Cat is still sound, tho the Shakepseare (Gibraltar St, not the other one) is probably even better.



As advertised at the beginning of this brilliant vid...


----------



## moody (Apr 4, 2019)

there is a strong possibility that I could move to sheffield in the next few months, what are the nice(r) areas to live, are any close to the centre?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 4, 2019)

moody said:


> there is a strong possibility that I could move to sheffield in the next few months, what are the nice(r) areas to live, are any close to the centre?



We actually looked at moving to Crookes in Sheffield some years back.
Nice area, lovely houses and about 1.5 miles out of city centre.
Though it is the main area for student accommodation.
Other decent areas slightly further out are Walkley and Hillsborough.
There are some really nice suburbs,
Fulwood, Woodseats,Abbydale but the cost of housing is high.
Areas to be aware of are Manor, Gleadless, Healy, Arbourthorne.
Hope you find somewhere suitable.

ETA: Some around here view Sheffield as too south to be Yorkshire and say it’s north Derbyshire.


----------



## moody (Apr 4, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> We actually looked at moving to Crookes in Sheffield some years back.
> Nice area, lovely houses and about 1.5 miles out of city centre.
> Though it is the main area for student accommodation.
> Other decent areas slightly further out are Walkley and Hillsborough.
> ...




cheers, student area would be fine, only looking to rent either a room or small flat anyhow.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 4, 2019)

moody said:


> cheers, student area would be fine, only looking to rent either a room or small flat anyhow.



It is a nice spot, fabulous houses with lots of rooms.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 10, 2019)

Mattym said:


> As advertised at the beginning of this brilliant vid...




The Lescar Hotel! I used to drink there when I was a student, and play in the snooker club just up the road behind there. 20 years ago now.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 10, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The Lescar Hotel! I used to drink there when I was a student, and play in the snooker club just up the road behind there. 20 years ago now.


Me too... 25 years ago.. Jesus..


----------



## Cid (Apr 23, 2019)

moody said:


> cheers, student area would be fine, only looking to rent either a room or small flat anyhow.



Kelham island/Neepsend/West bar for central flats. Kelham island is pretty trendy, Neepsend is its up-and-coming cousin... I mean fuck off Neepsend tbh, it's where my workshop is and I don't want more flats there! But yeah, that area is popular. I live in West Bar, which is near there, marginally closer to centre, mostly flats and student blocks. The area has a ridiculous number of very good pubs. 

Crookes is more traditional student - shared houses as opposed to blocks of flats. Walkley is... Slightly outside Crookes... And I suppose represents post-student stuff. Nice terraced houses. Nether edge is the other way and further out, bit quieter, quite expensive, but not as snobbish as Fulwood. See also Ecclesall Road/Sharrow/Endcliffe park (you can actually walk up to the peaks via Endcliffe park).


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 24, 2019)

Cid said:


> Kelham island/Neepsend/West bar for central flats. Kelham island is pretty trendy, Neepsend is its up-and-coming cousin... I mean fuck off Neepsend tbh, it's where my workshop is and I don't want more flats there! But yeah, that area is popular. I live in West Bar, which is near there, marginally closer to centre, mostly flats and student blocks. The area has a ridiculous number of very good pubs.
> 
> Crookes is more traditional student - shared houses as opposed to blocks of flats. Walkley is... Slightly outside Crookes... And I suppose represents post-student stuff. Nice terraced houses. Nether edge is the other way and further out, bit quieter, quite expensive, but not as snobbish as Fulwood. See also Ecclesall Road/Sharrow/Endcliffe park (you can actually walk up to the peaks via Endcliffe park).



I never thought I would hear those words, Neepsend up and coming.
My day is complete. I remember Parkwood Springs as a cosy little community.


----------



## Cid (Apr 24, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> I never thought I would hear those words, Neepsend up and coming.
> My day is complete. I remember Parkwood Springs as a cosy little community.



It's not got that far, just the bits near Kelham Island... Over by the Gardener's rest there's a 'food hall' (Cutlery works) now, trendy bars and restaurants in an old workshop. And over the river from that is another hall type thing, which has a trendy vegan place. And clothes I think. Then you've got another set of workshops that have depot bakery (trendy bakery), barbers, tattoo parlour (there are I think at least three of those in the area), Cheese maker. That place also has Peddler night market (monthly... trendy... food market thing). There's at least one pub in an old workshop (called the old workshop). It's fucking bizarre... When I moved here (only 6/7 years ago), it was still mostly workshops and er... working women. It's rammed round here of a weekend now, no idea where they all come from. 

Some of it is shit, the Riverside pub got bought by the forum and just went to shit. Used to have music and stuff... No more. Some of it I don't mind, bakery is good, barbers is good. But obviously driving prices up in the area. Our last workshop is already getting turned into flats... Got lucky with this one, but don't know how long it'll last.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 24, 2019)

I used to work on Penistone Road in the seventies, it was a totally alien area to what it seems now.
Me and a mate used to nip through Neepsend on our way home, loads of pubs back then. We used to have our union meetings in the Farfield Inn.
It looks like a different country now.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 24, 2019)

My fifteen fingered mate has just moved from Stocksbridge to Walkley up by where the Beehive pub was.


----------

